

Scientists explain how Moses parted the Red Sea - nsoonhui
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5hRLgGzjMO9l-8TwcaBDSVw5_1x9g

======
mike-cardwell
I think the more likely explanation is that the story was just made up. Look
at the rest of the stories in there, it would hardly be setting a new
precedent.

------
nickpinkston
Sounds like they painted a target around the Bible's arrow... Wasn't everyone
arguing before that it was the "Reed Sea" they actually crossed?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reed_Sea>

~~~
sp332
People trying to explain miracles say a lot of weird things. I mean, it's a
story about a _supernatural event_. You don't have to believe it, but don't
try to explain it. The story isn't made to be explained.

~~~
cubicle67
You've got me thinking now

The story is part of Jewish history, and as we know, they're not a
mythological people. As far as I know (it's not really my thing, and I'm too
tired to do any research), there doesn't seem to be much doubt that they were
slaves to the Egyptians at some point in time.

So - Jews in Egypt, then out of Egypt, and they kept a written history which
obviously _did_ exist at some point in time, and _did not_ exist at some point
prior. Does any one know what the gap is between the start of the Jewish
nation and their recorded history?

~~~
sp332
Well, the nation of Israel pointed to Abraham as the founder, which is about
1900-1800 BC. But the story of the Exodus was in the time of Moses, around
1200 BC. The written history (Genesis, Exodus, Leviticus, and Numbers) are
traditionally attributed to Moses himself, although Wikipedia gives a range of
possible dates up to the late 5th century BC.

Chronology:

Abraham
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abraham#Abraham_and_the_biblica...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abraham#Abraham_and_the_biblical_chronology)

Moses <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moses#Death>

Exodus <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Exodus#Authorship_and_date>

~~~
cubicle67
cool, thanks

------
kdeberk
A good example of wasted effort. P.Z. Myers, of Pharyngula-fame, dealt with
the paper at his blog
[http://scienceblogs.com/stoat/2010/09/strange_stuff_from_pha...](http://scienceblogs.com/stoat/2010/09/strange_stuff_from_pharyngula.php)

------
bdfh42
What next? Scientists explain how Thor made thunder - no wait that one is
easy.

------
ezy
Ugh, The less legitimacy this type of "research" gets, the better.

Oh, and here's an interesting page by one of the "Scientists" involved:
<http://www.theistic-evolution.com/> where he desperately tries to reconcile
his science with his religion. Kind of sad, really...

------
sigzero
This is actually not "new". I watched a "documentary" years ago with similar
explanations. There is indeed nothing new under the Sun. People just forget
what has come before. :-)

